# Loose horse: Queens Diamond Jubilee procession



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 June 2012)

Sorry, there's probably a thread running on here already but I can't find it.

Was watching Sky TV this afternoon; and there was a loose chestnut horse which the mounted police were trying to catch.

I think it was the same horse which was being ridden by one of the military officers earlier in the procession as I thought it was quite unusual to see a chestnut horse and it was looking a tad spooky. 

Anyone know what happened? 

Hope horse and rider are both OK. 

PS dunno if anyone else noticed but it seemed the whole procession was hooning along at quite a speed; probably to get Her Majesty back to Buckingham Palace before the rain tipped down big-time, but a lot of horses seemed to be on the verge of breaking pace into canter. But perhaps this was just me seeing something that wasn't there. Anyone else care to offer an opinion???


----------



## starryeyed (5 June 2012)

I always miss the loose horses! Didn't see it (despite watching the whole thing), but hope whoever was riding it was ok and that they managed to catch it quickly.
I too thought that they were speeding along nicely, but agree that it was probably to get her inside before it chucked it down with rain because there was no roof on that carriage!


----------



## SaharaS (5 June 2012)

was the chestnut a horse streaker?? I always miss those too! I did see one of the black horse 'outriders' having a bit of fun, think his rider will be slightly exhausted as his mount was REALLY making the most of his tv appearance..


----------



## sdowner (5 June 2012)

http://www.daylife.com/photo/03hO0d5bkNdgu?__site=daylife&q=Queen+Elizabeth+II


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 June 2012)

Ah yes! That was the one.


----------



## millimoo (6 June 2012)

Horse and rider look fine, and I agree it looked a bit chaotic at times with some very fresh horses 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eaving-unfortunate-rider-looking-furious.html


----------



## KSR (7 June 2012)

Bolted and threw him off?? Isn't it more likely the horse napped and he lost his balance?


----------



## YorksG (7 June 2012)

We commented at the time that they were going at a fair clip, we thought either to beat the weather, or possibly for sercurty reasons. Feel very sorry for the chap who fell off, I think they did well to only have one, given the number of horses, in those crowds and moving at the pace they did.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 June 2012)

Aw thanks for this, am glad everyone's OK.

Possibility is that horse slipped on the tarmac? This would spook it. Plus the crowds and any manner of other things around; these horses are absolutely fantastic to be able to deal with it all.


----------



## violethillx (7 June 2012)

Love the emphasis on the fact that they had a dress rehearsal... as if that would stop a horse spooking! Agreed that the rider probably lost his balance though if the horse slipped etc rather than being so aggressively 'thrown off'. Lucky he was ok if he fell on tarmac. x


----------



## Barleyboo (8 June 2012)

"Bolted and threw him off?? Isn't it more likely the horse napped and he lost his balance?"

It looks like it really bolted, don't know why though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy8Twj-uGiY


----------

